# The best restaurant in the world, Noma - Pictures



## oivind_dahle (Jun 11, 2011)

http://leenks.com/gallery1511.htm

Enjoy.


----------



## riverie (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link, beautiful..... So it's not el bulli or fat duck anymore ?


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 11, 2011)

It's Noma, at least according to:
http://www.theworlds50best.com/awards/1-50-winners

Didn't El Bulli close?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think I saw one dish that I recognized. I mean, I couldn't even tell what that stuff was!


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 11, 2011)

One photo appears to be of one of Noma's signature dishes, Radishes in Edible Soil. Really, edible soil! 

Well, that's what it's called -- it's a concoction made with malt flour, ground hazelnuts, etc., or so I'm told.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 11, 2011)

If this is the best restaurant in the world, Im muslim Santa Claus. 
And I dont know how this kind of food could be better than what you get in Maze. [Just fits my stomach better.]
Would even say that L'arpege is place that I would love to eat more than Noma. Im very happy it made it back on the list. 
But what happened to Maze in Saint-Pellegrinos list makes me wonder how much each of those restaurants are paying for the empty slot? Especially when Hibiscus is there. I was working in England when they moved the restauant from where it was, Shropshire? Most of the staff moved with the restaurant, but they lost Michelin lately. 
You tell me it doesnt happen?
My restaurant in London fell out off TimesEatingOut guide after chef refused to pay the tribute.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 11, 2011)

I dunno, man, that foam on the plate makes me think that the server coughed on the food.


----------



## goodchef1 (Jun 11, 2011)

food and ambiance are so subjective, that to say one restaurant is the best in the world is like saying, royal blue is the best color in the world. (which to me it is) :biggrin: or shun makes the best knives in the world. (don't wanna step on any toes, exept shun)


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 11, 2011)

bieniek said:


> If this is the best restaurant in the world, Im muslim Santa Claus.
> And I dont know how this kind of food could be better than what you get in Maze. [Just fits my stomach better.]
> Would even say that L'arpege is place that I would love to eat more than Noma. Im very happy it made it back on the list.
> But what happened to Maze in Saint-Pellegrinos list makes me wonder how much each of those restaurants are paying for the empty slot? Especially when Hibiscus is there. I was working in England when they moved the restauant from where it was, Shropshire? Most of the staff moved with the restaurant, but they lost Michelin lately.
> ...


I think those are some pretty big accusations to make when you have no evidence at all that you have to pay to get your slot. The Fat Duck, Noma, all those restaurants are on an extremely high level where personal preference is going to be the deciding factor. However the "influential group of over 800 international leaders in the restaurant industry, each selected for their expert opinion of the international restaurant scene." have deemed Noma to be the best, two years running.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 11, 2011)

I didnt accuse anybody or any business of doing anything and it isnt written in there that i did. Im wondering though how much money that may be, if el bulli was producing 1 million Euro debt every year?
Look. I think its most fair if you go by Michelin rating. 
NO. i dont think its the best in the world, YES, i heard rumours that they tend to favourize french cuisine more. 
But the rules to get stars are uniformal, maybe not the judgement. 



Andrew H said:


> "influential group of over 800 international leaders in the restaurant industry, each selected for their expert opinion of the international restaurant scene." have deemed Noma to be the best, two years running.


 
...Yeah


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 11, 2011)

On one hand this kind of food always fascinates me because of its ceativity and unusual thinking, on the other hand, I always crave meat loaf with gravy and mashed potatoes whenever I look at pictures of these creations for a few minutes...

Stefan


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the intrior but have no clue what to do with the food. I'm not a haute foodie, I like fresh local and simple  But I LOVE the looks of the place


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 11, 2011)

On June 9th, last Thursday my wife took me to Alinea here in Chicago for my birthday. It was rated 6th best restaurant in the world and I will be posting pictures and a short review on what I thought. Needless to say, it was something similar to Noma in terms of food and was interesting to say the least. Hopefully either the end of tonight or tomorrow I will post my pics and thoughts on Alinea.

Thanks for sharing the link to the pictures as I was very curious as to what the dishes at Noma really looked like. These restaurants can be very fun but at the same time very pretentious and from the looks of Noma, it is anything but pretentious.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 12, 2011)

I think it was great for you to get and eat in the restaurant where chefs having dead taste buds. 
Makes me think how great team spirit is in that kitchen where all he knows about flavour is what he can smell and his chefs would tell him. Loads of trust, on that level. Great.
Its definitely a place to visit


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 12, 2011)

riverie said:


> Thanks for the link, beautiful..... So it's not el bulli or fat duck anymore ?



Well, about 1 month and no more El Bulli though. That will move a lot of restaurants up one spot.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 12, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> On June 9th, last Thursday my wife took me to Alinea here in Chicago for my birthday.



I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on Alinea. I went about a year and a half ago and really enjoyed it, but I like all types of restaurants -- that serve good food. Sometimes I like to be fascinated like Alinea, but I also love the places that serve more comforting/casual food too. With that said, about a half year ago I went to Paul Bocuse's restaurant outside of Lyon and loved that, so even gilded, over-the-top French can make me happy. For me it's like wine. I like all colors and (almost all) grapes as long as they are part of a good wine. They all have their place in my belly when the time is right.

k.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 12, 2011)

The only time I ever went to a Michelin Star restaurant I was ill after it. Fancy food doesn't agree with me it appears despite being a chef


----------



## bieniek (Jun 13, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> On one hand this kind of food always fascinates me because of its ceativity and unusual thinking, on the other hand, I always crave meat loaf with gravy and mashed potatoes whenever I look at pictures of these creations for a few minutes...
> 
> Stefan


 
What? You dont fancy chicken curry Adria's style? With chicken as a liquid and solid sauce?


----------



## rulesnut (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it expensive? How much is a burger, fries, and a Coke?:lol2:


----------



## Line cooked (Jun 24, 2011)

I had the pleasure of meeting Noma's chef Rene Redzepi in NYC. I was at an event and he was demoing his food. I was blown way! His philosophy regarding ingredients and his relationship with his purveyors seemed to be over the top. Noma is a restaurant that to me is much like elbulli,in the sense that the style of thinking and level of execution pushes the bounndaries and forces chefs globally to rethink the game. Number 1 restaurant or not, after the demo I wanted to eat there.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow. Stunning.


----------

